# Favorite and least favorite chain restaurant



## 4meandthem (Mar 9, 2011)

What is your least favorite chain restaurant?

Mine hands down has got to be Applebee's. I have tried several and that was several too many for me. I was not satisfied with the food or service on any visit. I'll leave it at that!

I do have a few chains I like for the most part. Bucco de Beppo,PF chang, even Chili's and Chevys are ok. I think the best one for me apart from the uber expensive steak chains is Maggiano's. They seem to have it together on the food and service. It is a long wait getting in on Fri/Sat so I choose not to go there then.

What you got?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Mustard Seed is a definite favorite.

And Jaker's Steak House, fantastic!

Most other's, the one's I've tried, I don't care for them.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 10, 2011)

I liked Texas Toms, the Cheesecake factory and the Outback Steakhouse.
Bad ones I dont think I am qualified to answer that


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 10, 2011)

Many years back, while touring the Midwest, I really enjoyed breakfasts at Perkins Family Restaurants.  Haven't been there since because I'm exiled in southern NY state.  Much of the food is too salty at the Outback Steakhouses in my area.  Used to enjoy the fried clams at HoJo's and the Blarney Stone's in NYC during the 1970's and 80's.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 10, 2011)

Blimpies' Best subs were nice to have when short of funds.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 10, 2011)

My favorites are Outback Steakhouse and Subway. They have a large selection of low carb menu choices.

My least favorite is Chili's (never again!!), and Denny's (Too much sugar, Too much fat, Too much salt!)


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2011)

I remember those fried clams at Howard Johnson's from when I was a kid. Good stuff.
I don't recognize half the names you folks are saying, they mustn't be in my area yet. I don't go out anymore anyway... unless it's the 3-4 times every couple months I go on a fast food bender for lunch.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 10, 2011)

The problem with most chains (I don't consider McPukalds or similar to be retaurants) is the variation of food quality and service from location to location. I have heard several folks rant about a location in their area, while others say they are the pitts in their area. I have just started seeing Pizza Unos popping up. I've always wanted to try Chicago style and heard they are one of the best, but I'm afraid I will most likely be disappointed.

Craig


----------



## BigAL (Mar 10, 2011)

We haven't tried many, but ours is probably Olive Garden.  I'm not a fan of Applebee's but the wife and kids sure like it.  

Wife and kids don't mind Golden Corral, but I hate the place.  Most of it is due to the customer base in this area.

Red Lobster is up there and used to be our #1, but we got tired of it.


----------



## Mama (Mar 10, 2011)

Favorite - Maggiano's Little Italy- love...Love....LOVE...the warm apple cristata.

Least favorite - McDonald's


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 10, 2011)

Another thumbs up for Outback; another thumbs down for Applebees. I like Cracker Barrel for road trip breakfast.


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 10, 2011)

Like: Jersey Mike Subs, Taco Bell!, Carrabbas, Joe's Crab Shack, couple others.

Dislike: PF Chang, holder of saltiest food record. Cheesecake Factory where nothing is good for you. Chilis, where the food is boring. Applebee's where the ribs taste freezer burned. South of the Border, Tony Roma Ribs.. both consistently boring food, poor service. I could go on... don't eat in restaurants much anymore. (Mostly because of the incredibly unhealthy salt and calorie content.)


----------



## qmax (Mar 10, 2011)

Least favorite:  Olive Garden, Applebee's ( I will not go to these).

Favorites:  Morton's. McCormick and Shmicks


----------



## jennyema (Mar 10, 2011)

With the exception of some higher end chains like Morton's and The palm, I generally dislike chain restaurant food.

The only one I do like is IHOP for breakfast.  And Chevy's, Red Robin, Ruby Tuesday, Waffle House and 5 Guys are OK.

The ones I can't stand are Olive Garden, Applebees, PF Changs, Maggianos, Cheesecake Factory, Outback, Friendly's, Red Lobster, Bertuccis, Sbarro, CPK.

By far the worst is Applebees.  Their food is ghastly.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't like chains.  There is usually a local option that's better.  If a chain is my only option, then I can suffer through a meal at any one of them if I have to.

Went to a 5 Guys on a recommendation and it was awful.  

Won't go to Outback.  

Longhorn is good.  Not on a par with a Morton's or M&S, but it's not intended to be.

Had a burger at Applebee's once and it was no better or worse than similar places except Ruby Tuesday's, which is pretty good.

Many of the chains some have referenced aren't around here so I can't relate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 10, 2011)

The 5 Guys here is fantastic...upon reading fat and salt content...they are higher than Mc D's.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 10, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I don't like chains. There is usually a local option that's better. If a chain is my only option, then I can suffer through a meal at any one of them if I have to.
> 
> Went to a 5 Guys on a recommendation and it was awful.
> 
> ...


 
Which 5 guys did you go to?  I think they are going downhill.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2011)

jennyema said:


> Which 5 guys did you go to?  I think they are going downhill.




We went to the one in Nashua, NH.  It's the nearest one.  The burgers were overcooked and dry as a bone (not "well done and juicy").  The fries were greasy and ugly.  The restaurant was not clean (I realize this is an individual indictment).  Based on this experience, for the money, I'd go to Burger King and eat twice.


----------



## MSC (Mar 10, 2011)

It would be fun to try some of the regional chains not in this area, but sticking to the national ones, the Palm and Morton's are both good, with the Palm getting the edge.  I like El Torito a lot, especially their high-end version, and the Maggiano's I've been to near the Farmer's Market complex in L.A. is very good.
Denny's not a destination place, but when it's the only game in town out in the boondocks, is a lifesaver.
Have been to an Appleby's and P.F. Chang's once each and won't go again, and I may be the only person in the Western hemisphere who has never been to a McDonald's!


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 10, 2011)

There really are only a few (technically) chain restaurants where I will agree to eat.  My favorite would be Legal Sea Food. I've been eating there since there was only one, in Cambridge, MA. They have managed to maintain really high standards across the board.

I also like Morton's Steak House and Capital Grille. Both serve high quality food and have excellent service.  

I am lucky to live in a city where there are boatloads of choices other than the chain restaurants that seem to populate suburbia. I have never been to one of the well-known chains so many folks seem to love that I would willingly go back to, and surely would not pay for.  I'd rather eat a cheese sandwich at home!


----------



## spork (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't have strong opinions either way.  Whether it's franchise or corporate, their natural evolution is toward meh.  I will however patronize some small, local, private chains.

I used to like Pizza Hut.  And then Pepsico bought it.  They cashed in big time on its real estate value.  And made it into gross fast food, leasing floor space inside Target stores or combining it into their other chains.  If I see a rare, free-standing Pizza Hut on a road trip, it's usually still a pretty good chain meal experience for me.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 10, 2011)

Selkie said:


> My favorites are Outback Steakhouse and Subway. They have a large selection of low carb menu choices.
> 
> My least favorite is Chili's (never again!!), and Denny's (Too much sugar, Too much fat, Too much salt!)


 I just read an article where Subway has become the largest chain restaurant in the world.  It moved ahead of McDonalds. Subway Passes McDonald's To Become The World's Largest Restaurant Chain


----------



## Selkie (Mar 10, 2011)

It's not the largest in income, but it now has more worldwide store locations than Mickey D's.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 10, 2011)

About the only place I won't go into is the Bob Evans down here.  The food has always been okay, nothing spectacular, but the service has always been bad and they were just plain rude the last time we where there (2004 I think).   

I like Olive Garden and Cheeseburger in Paradise and they usually are able to accommodate SO's wheelchair so if we go out that is where we go. We get take out from 5 Guys, Apple-bee's, Lone Star, and Ruby Tuesday's.  Not exceptional food but okay.   Some of the local takeout places are good too.


----------



## mollyanne (Mar 10, 2011)

These *2 are fast food chains*...do they count as restaurants?...sorry, I lost focus (scroll down for favorite restaurant):

*Chipotle Grill* is clean, delicious, fresh natural ingredients, friendly service...oh yeah, you serve yourself (not wonder i think it's friendly lol), and you can get 3 huge Carnitas Tacos (juicy grilled pork) for only $6. I can't even eat it all. You pick your own toppings and I always throw good sense to the wind and load it up with black beans, pinto beans, shredded mexican cheese, sour cream, guacamole, fresh mild chunky salsa and lettuce. You can also pick steak, chicken, or vegetarian, grilled bell peppers&onions, rice, chili peppers, corn salsa, etc etc.

When I HAVE to go to the mall...I search the food court for a *Sbarros* and order the Chicken Vesuvio...tender chicken breasts smothered in a lemon and mushroom sauce that is soooo tasty...also $6

I dislike ALL other fast food chains

Favorite *Restaurant Chain* is *Bone Fish Grill*...atmosphere is nice and everything is always delicious. Service is fast fun and friendly....and even more fun if you order a specialty martini called Hypnotiq that glows blue in the dark.

Least favorite...I echo everyone's previous posts on that with one exception. Our Maggianos is excellent.


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 10, 2011)

Favorite-i love the Olive Garden. I'll eat at Applebees once in a while. Love Chevy's and their greasy chips and Extreme Pizza is pretty darn yummy.
Least favorite-Fresh Choice, Carl's Jr, BJ's bleh-the worst service and the only thing good on the menu is those cookie icecream things..Sbarros. I do not like Subway, bleh...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 11, 2011)

Selkie said:


> It's not the largest in income, but it now has more worldwide store locations than Mickey D's.


you are correct mate, I read a 1 page article in the Guardian about it, I tried a sandwich when the opened in the UK, we have a lot of cxxp bread over here  but nothing to compare with that it was offal(pun intended) the filling was ok, is it the same bread in the US? the plastic and processed geezer who served me said it was.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 11, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> ...is it the same bread in the US? the plastic and processed geezer who served me said it was.



Soft, almost mushy, no flavor, no chewy crust, no substance... yep, that's it!


----------



## Foodie418 (Mar 11, 2011)

My favorite is Bahama Breeze.
Least favorite is TGIF


----------



## CraigC (Mar 11, 2011)

Foodie, if you are in SE Florida, you should check out Michelle Bersteins show "Check Please". It airs on PBS and features local restaurants that her guests try and then critique. Might give you some alternatives to the chains.

Craig


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of chain restaurants. There are little chains here that are pretty good. I live in the 'burbs, so we usually go to those or non-chains when going out locally. In Montreal, there is so much choice that even local chains get ruled out unless it's someone's birthday or something and someone chose that as the venue.

I  like Jack Astor's, a small (less than 100 restaurants) Canadian chain with one restaurant in Buffalo, NY and one in Cary, NC. This is a fun, loud restaurant with tasty food and good service. They use brown paper as a table cloth and put a jar of crayons on the table. Great place for a party.

Haven't eaten at McD since the early '80s; haven't even gotten a coffee there since the early '90s. For coffee I would rather go to Second Cup or Tim Horton's (both are Canadian chains). I happily eat doughnuts at Timmy's, but the other food doesn't look appealing, so I haven't tried it. The food at Second Cup is okay. I try to avoid Starbucks - I don't like their coffee, but occasionally have little or no other choice on a road trip.

If I want a fast food hamburger, I go to Harvey's, another Canadian chain. They grill the burgers in front of you and load up your burger with your choice of lettuce, tomato, pickles, hot peppers, onions, (green peppers?), and condiments. If you ask for extra, they are happy put it on your burger. I'm still trying to convince them to get whole wheat buns 

Least favourite chain: probably Scores, another Canadian chain. Yuck.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 11, 2011)

I absolutely HATE Subway.  Their ads are nothing at all like the skimpy c**p you actually get.  I thought that was illegal.

I don't really like any chains, McD's does have great biscuits, and I really enjoyed their McGriddle sausage sandwiches, as I've always loved the taste of pancakes, syrup and sausage together.  Theirs is a perfect blend of those flavors, at least for me.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 11, 2011)

Love that Chicken from Popeyes.....biscuits too.

Will not, under any circumstances eat at McDonald's ......Period.


----------



## mollyanne (Mar 12, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I like Jack Astor's, a small (less than 100 restaurants) Canadian chain with one restaurant in Buffalo, NY and one in Cary, NC. This is a fun, loud restaurant with tasty food and good service. They use brown paper as a table cloth and put a jar of crayons on the table. Great place for a party.


 
Hey, I live in Cary, NC!! I only vaguely remember seeing that somewhere, I think (then again, i'm not very observant). My birthday is coming up and I'm suppose to choose where to go for lunch...maybe I'll pick that! I love to color


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 12, 2011)

Living in suburban Massachusetts, there are not a lot of choices for fried chicken.  As a result, I really enjoy an occasional meal of KFC Extra crispy chicken.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 12, 2011)

my favorite is carls jr. for burgers. olive garden for light lunch. i don't care for mcdonalds any more. years ago they had a healthy burger. loved it. of course they quit offering it. guess not enough people ordered. i was made just like a homemade burger. don't ever go out for dinner these days, to expensive. for a break will order garlic chicken pizza from round table. also expensive but only treat  myself off and on. a small will feed me for three meals. they have super wings as well.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 12, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I  like Jack Astor's, a small (less than 100 restaurants) Canadian chain with one restaurant in Buffalo, NY and one in Cary, NC. This is a fun, loud restaurant with tasty food and good service. They use brown paper as a table cloth and put a jar of crayons on the table. Great place for a party.




When I was traveling to the Toronto area frequently the office always made sure to take me to Jack Astor's at least once every visit.  There was always a fight for the last of the pan bread.    (ok, not always, sometimes more was ordered)


----------



## jabbur (Mar 12, 2011)

Love 5 Guys for burgers, Olive Garden for lunches, Ruby Tuesdays.  Local favorites are Hot Dog King and Crab Shack.

Can't stand Chili's, Will tolerate Applebee's.  Buffalo Wild Wings is out not because of bad food but because it is just too loud with all the TV sports blaring.


----------



## Claire (Mar 12, 2011)

Many, if not most, of the ones mentioned, I've never heard of, and we were on the road for most of our (going on 30 years) relationship.  

I really disliked Longhorn (went once, the service was so bad we had a drink and left, so have no idea what the food is like).  Outback?  I guess it says it is pretty good that I've never been ... because I don't stand in line for food.  Too many years and and with the military.  If you don't take reservations, I'm not going to spend a half hour out in the parking lot hoping I can get in.  No steak is worth that.  Although I've liked some of the food I've eaten at Red Lobsters around the country, most have been very noisy and ... cold.  And I'm usually hot anywhere I go.  But sometimes they were so cold that my food arrived from the kitchen cold.  Carlos O'Kelly?  Have they never heard of cumin?  

I confess to liking Applebee's for lunch.  I like that you can order half orders and walk out with a decent tasting meal that you can actually finish and not break the bank; most I've been to make attempts to use local sports teams and such for decor.  The ones around here don't do brunch, but in Florida they did one that was really good.  HuHot Mongolian Barbecue is my favorite for lunch at the mall and for bringing complaining, fussy guests.  Hey, you choose it, you don't like it go back for something different.  

there are two regional chains I like and will get back to when I think of their names (ha!  At 3 a.m.!)

Ah, there, hubby remembered one.  I think it is called Shells or something like that in Florida.  Loved that one.  We stop at Rafferty's when in Kentucky.  

The thing is, we tend to eat out more at lunch than dinner, and then usually do chains when on the road or with groups and are just going along to go along.  When we dine out, just the two of us, given a choice, always an individual place


----------



## Caslon (Mar 12, 2011)

Rubios Fresh Mexican Grill is expanding to other states. They were the first restaurant chain to offer the now famous fish taco and they have a very health conscious menu.  El Pollo Loco is also pretty healthy, I like their chicken.

Worst on my list is Carl's Jr. They added mexican food to their menu. The most gringo mexican food I've ever had.  Their fish taco consists of 1 fish stick with some salsa
added, wrapped in a tortilla. When I say fish stick, I mean just that, the kind you had as a kid.  The rest of their mexican fare is just as gringo.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 12, 2011)

Caslon said:


> Rubios Fresh Mexican Grill is expanding to other states. They were the first restaurant chain to offer the now famous fish taco and they have a very health conscious menu. El Pollo Loco is also pretty healthy, I like their chicken.
> 
> Worst on my list is Carl's Jr. They added mexican food to their menu. The most gringo mexican food I've ever had. Their fish taco consists of 1 fish stick with some salsa
> added, wrapped in a tortilla. When I say fish stick, I mean just that, the kind you had as a kid. The rest of their mexican fare is just as gringo.


 
I went to Taco Del Mar and was upset that they used fried, breaded fish in their Fish Tacos.  We went once...now I just make my own with fresh filets, no breading and delicious!  Chipotle/Mango salsa...okay, I need to go buy fish.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 12, 2011)

Some fuel for thought:
One of the things I've seen mentioned is folks preferring mom & pops, or privately owned places, instead of chains. I'm kind of in the category myself, at least in my own town... BUT, I have been out of town and dined at some pretty lousy mom & pops. At least with a chain, regional differences and wait staff aside, you pretty much know what you are getting into; family setting, not so family oriented, sports bar, people singing happy birthday olé every five minutes... I do believe chains have their place in the grand scheme of eating. Much moreseo that walking into a Mel's Diner and hoping you get a good meal. At least by me, most chains are located by shopping complexes, probably just for that purpose, so people can pick and choose based on past experience. BTW, I am not talking about fast food places in this thought.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't imagine having breading on a fish taco, PF, but then, there are one or two wing joints in my area that bread their wings before deep frying. Silly people, lol.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 12, 2011)

I think the breaded fried fish is just as authentic as grilled.
The diffference is the fresh filet versus the minced machine extruded fish stick.This is street/beach food.

I am making fish tacos tonight with fresh fried filets,cabbage,radish,cilantro and some lime. The girls will add some creme and avacado.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 12, 2011)

The only thing that made me wabt to try my own fish tacos after that was the dressing and cabbage on the tacos.

I quickly went into different coleslaw dressing mode...


----------



## jennyema (Mar 12, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Some fuel for thought:
> One of the things I've seen mentioned is folks preferring mom & pops, or privately owned places, instead of chains. I'm kind of in the category myself, at least in my own town... BUT, I have been out of town and dined at some pretty lousy mom & pops. At least with a chain, regional differences and wait staff aside, you pretty much know what you are getting into; family setting, not so family oriented, sports bar, people singing happy birthday olé every five minutes... I do believe chains have their place in the grand scheme of eating. Much moreseo that walking into a Mel's Diner and hoping you get a good meal. At least by me, most chains are located by shopping complexes, probably just for that purpose, so people can pick and choose based on past experience. BTW, I am not talking about fast food places in this thought.



Zagats or other Internet resources will steer you to good food on the road.  There is no need to ever eat at an Applebees or Olive Garden in your lifetime.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Mar 13, 2011)

Our Pollo Loco's have all gone out of business - at least in the Hampton/Va Beach areas. Never did much for us as far as tacos go...BUT...if you want a good taco palce to to, I would suggets MOES...I fell in love w/their taco a few yrs back...its just pure "yuuuummmm" on a plate! As far as other restaurant fav's go, well, I am extremely partial to OUTBACKS clam chowder...it WILL "knock your socks off"...I can't restist ordering a cup of this whenever we go there. It's simply the BEST thing that I have EVER eaten as far as a soup goes.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 13, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Soft, almost mushy, no flavor, no chewy crust, no substance... yep, that's it!



AND full of HFCS!  Yum!


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I went to Taco Del Mar and was upset that they used fried, breaded fish in their Fish Tacos.  We went once...now I just make my own with fresh filets, no breading and delicious!  *Chipotle/Mango salsa...*okay, I need to go buy fish.



Fiona, would you please share that recipe?  We love fish tacos around here, and that addition would be DEE-vine.   Thanks in advance.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the source, Jenneyma. I'm going to look up some local diners and see if they are listed, or how they are rated.
And I've only eaten at an Applebees once. I had one of the best burgers I've ever eaten. I must have gotten lucky.


----------



## LindaZ (Mar 13, 2011)

Texas Roadhouse for steaks, Luce's for Italian (it's a small family owned place here in SC - not really a chain), Popeye's for chicken. Bob Evans for general stuff. Other wise it's my kitchen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 13, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> Fiona, would you please share that recipe? We love fish tacos around here, and that addition would be DEE-vine.  Thanks in advance.


 
Here you are:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/chipotle-mango-salsa-70811.html#post978669


----------



## megamark (Mar 13, 2011)

There is a smaller chain that poped up by me called The Pub. They have a great beer selection, and really good food. Fish and chips, fried calamari, beef and sauerkraut are some. They also let you create your own half and half beer. The most recent I made was Guiness and Dogfish 60 min. Awesome.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 13, 2011)

Because of food sensitivities and allergies, we don't eat out...but there was a restaurant (not fast food, in the "St. Catherine street area" of Montreal that had "to die for" steak sandwiches...). Melt-in-your-mouth...my mouth waters whenever I think of those steak sandwiches...


----------



## pacanis (Mar 13, 2011)

megamark said:


> There is a smaller chain that poped up by me called The Pub. They have a great beer selection, and really good food. Fish and chips, fried calamari, beef and sauerkraut are some. They also let you create your own half and half beer. The most recent I made was Guiness and Dogfish 60 min. Awesome.


 
Where is by you, Megamark?
I've never heard of that chain either.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 14, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here you are: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/chipotle-mango-salsa-70811.html#post978669


 
Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Claire (Mar 14, 2011)

The first time I had fish tacos at a restaurant, it was at Rubio's in San Diego, and it was made with fish sticks (you could order up and get other, non-breaded fish or shell fish tacos/burritos, but the basic was made with ... fish sticks).  The first time I ever had a fish taco it was made by my San Diego friends who were visiting, and they used breaded fish filets, joking all the way, and that's where they learned to make them.  Hades, any time a guest makes ME dinner, I'm a happy hostess!


----------



## mhallner (Mar 18, 2011)

My favorite restaurant chain would have to be Rudy River Steakhouse.  I'm not sure how popular the chain is on the east coast, but here in the west there are a number of places.  It is so cozy and quiet!!  They have great sourdough bread!!  Love it!

My least favorite would be Ihop!!  Sorry, but I don't see what is so great about their pancakes...


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 18, 2011)

mhallner said:


> My favorite restaurant chain would have to be Rudy River Steakhouse. I'm not sure how popular the chain is on the east coast, but here in the west there are a number of places. It is so cozy and quiet!! They have great sourdough bread!! Love it!
> 
> My least favorite would be Ihop!! Sorry, but I don't see what is so great about their pancakes...


 
Monica, Welcome to DC,

Josie


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Mar 18, 2011)

Although we don't have any within a 30 minute drive, I've never complained when looking for fast food and coming upon a Boston Market.  Rotisserie chicken, some steamed veggies, and a hunk of bread.  Panera usually has good bread and okay sandwiches/salads if you choose the ones with actual diced chicken and not meat-jello deli meat.  Nothing memorable, but edible in a pinch.  I'll eat a chicken, pepper, onion, mushroom, and cheese sub from D'Angelos now and then, and I'll get a BLT from Subway if I must.  Once a year or so I'll grab a cone at Friendly's take-out window.

If I'm forced to eat at a place that hangs stuff on the wall (Applebees, Chilis, TGIF, etc.) I tend to order a burger.  I can usually hit it with enough ketchup to get it down the hatch with a beer that is almost always cold and fresh (due to the volume they go through).  I try to visit these "Flair" places no more than once a year (and never by my own free choice).

When I was little I liked Wendy's French Fries.  Just for the heck of it I tried them a year or two ago and was very disappointed.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 18, 2011)

Nicholas Mosher said:


> Although we don't have any within a 30 minute drive, I've never complained when looking for fast food and coming upon a Boston Market.  Rotisserie chicken, some steamed veggies, and a hunk of bread.  Panera usually has good bread and okay sandwiches/salads...




I agree on Boston Market.  A great place to pick up the makings of a picnic lunch.  A whole chicken, some slaw and bread and you're set.

I like Panera for their breads.  Very good baguettes.  Their sandwiches can be good but their soups are salty.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 18, 2011)

Speaking of Wendy's fries, I usually grab a value meal there a couple times a year. I stopped there a couple days a go for a drive home lunch meal, after grocery shopping, and they changed their fries. They are thin and crispy and still have the skin on. Better than McD's fries, which seems to be the comparison when talking fast food fries, although I don't know why. Anyway, gone are those soggy things the local Wendy's called french fries.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 18, 2011)

I just remembered another small chain I like: Montreal restaurant Dagwoods

The atmosphere is nothing special, it's like any fast food chain. But, the sandwiches are really good. You watch them cut the meat in front of you and tell them what toppings. They bake their own white and whole wheat bread.

We live around the corner from the first one. My DH has been bringing home those sandwiches since they opened.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 19, 2011)

mhallner said:


> My favorite restaurant chain would have to be Rudy River Steakhouse. I'm not sure how popular the chain is on the east coast, but here in the west there are a number of places. It is so cozy and quiet!! They have great sourdough bread!! Love it!
> 
> My least favorite would be Ihop!! Sorry, but I don't see what is so great about their pancakes...


 

ihop has super good german crepes. that is always what i order. anytime i go, lunch or dinner or whatever. and that is certainly not often.


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 19, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> What is your least favorite chain restaurant?
> 
> Mine hands down has got to be Applebee's. I have tried several and that was several too many for me. I was not satisfied with the food or service on any visit. I'll leave it at that!
> 
> ...


 *My favourite is TGI FRIDAY'S. I couldn't resist it. But my kids love Macdonald's and Pizza Hut.*


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Mar 20, 2011)

Some of my favorite restaurants are: 
Firehouse Subs - kids eat free on Sunday's
Subway 
Longhorns & Outback 
Chili's 
Golden Corral 

Least favorite restaurant would have to be Applebees & Ruby Tuesdays.... 
Don't like ruby Tuesday's food.
Applebees- always get bad service and don't like the food


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Mar 20, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> The 5 Guys here is fantastic...upon reading fat and salt content...they are higher than Mc D's.



Five guys is GREAT! Only ate there once but food was fantastic...


----------



## chopper (Mar 20, 2011)

Being in Colorado, you just don't have the diners like other places, but I do love to go to a diner when I travel.  Sometimes the dives have the greatest food. We have a few local places that are good.  One local chain is Conway's Red Top.  Good place for a burger.  The service is always great which is always a plus for me.  As far as chains...I like Olive Garden for lunch (soup, salad and breadsticks).  I really would rather stay home for dinner (aka supper).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 20, 2011)

chopper said:


> Being in Colorado, you just don't have the diners like other places, but I do love to go to a diner when I travel. Sometimes the dives have the greatest food. We have a few local places that are good. One local chain is Conway's Red Top. Good place for a burger. The service is always great which is always a plus for me. As far as chains...I like Olive Garden for lunch (soup, salad and breadsticks). I really would rather stay home for dinner (aka supper).


 
Are you near Fort Collins, Chopper? While not a Chain...Ted's Place...home of the kick butt cinnamon roll.  We made dad stop there every time we went to Grandma's (Brighton, CO).


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 21, 2011)

chopper said:


> Being in Colorado, you just don't have the diners like other places, but I do love to go to a diner when I travel.  Sometimes the dives have the greatest food. We have a few local places that are good.  One local chain is Conway's Red Top.  Good place for a burger.  The service is always great which is always a plus for me.  As far as chains...I like Olive Garden for lunch (soup, salad and breadsticks).  I really would rather stay home for dinner (aka supper).



Chopper, I love diners and strive to find them when I travel.  I especially enjoy the ones that have not changed and have a history to them.  If I cannot find a diner, I look for regional Mom and Pop stops.  

Like most on here, I tend to avoid chains.  That being said, I will admit to LOVING Waffle House.  I love everything about Waffle House and cannot for the life of me tell anyone why.  

I really do not like Ruby Tuesdays.  Love the song and am miffy the restaurant is not better because they use the name!


----------



## Sprout (Mar 22, 2011)

Foodie418 said:


> My favorite is Bahama Breeze.
> Least favorite is TGIF




I agree, my least favorite is TGIF. I had a friend who worked at one & we'd go visit him, but the food was mediocre on the best visits. 

I also like Bahama Breeze. Our local 5 guys is great, Ruby Tuesdays is pretty good for what you pay, and I really like Chipotle. For Breakfast, our local Bob Evans is pretty tasty, though they serve a week's worth of calories on one plate. I stopped at a Steak 'N Shake once on a road trip and thoroughly enjoyed my burger, but all bets are off when you're hungry on the road! A BJ's opened up in Tacoma just before we left there. We tried it once and were actually impressed with what we got. 

Most of the other chains I've been too have been pretty forgettable. Some decent dishes, some awful. I agree with several people on here who say it greatly depends on the location.


----------



## Sprout (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, I also liked Claim Jumper when I was out west, but their enormous portions were a bit of a deterrent for me. Just too much food.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 23, 2011)

I modify my vote for Jack Astor's. We went on Sunday and the menu is much smaller and it wasn't quite as good as before.


----------



## betterthanabox (Mar 23, 2011)

I think that my favorite restaurant is a local place called Frankie's. I also like the olive garden, and Arby's. My least favorite: Chili's, Mc Donald's, Friday's, and Apple Bee's (my husband's fave)


----------



## letscook (Mar 23, 2011)

Favorite - Olive Garden
Least - Burger King


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 23, 2011)

In my home have very little selection.  In Spokane, I enjoyed Chicago brother's Pizza.  Here in SSM, Pizza Hut and Guido's Pizza are pretty good.  In El Dajon, CA, a fave was La Cojita with their amazing  carne asada buritos.  Cold Stone Ice Cream is the bomb!  Clyde's Drive Inn has three little drive in restaurants in Michgan, with car hops, and makes a mean hamburger (3/4 lb. of hand made burger pattiy, with freshly cut and made french fries, and great malted milks.  Captain Kid's Fish & Chips isn't too bad.  square Pan Pizza is good.

Least favorite - Applbe's, McDonalds, and Big Boy's, with Country Kitchen not far behind.  Haven't found an Italian Restaurant that I like yet.  KFC has gotten terrible, especially for the price.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed fo the North


----------



## chopper (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks PF for letting me know about the place in Fort Collins. It is a bit of a drive, but if we are up that way we will stop in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 24, 2011)

chopper said:


> Thanks PF for letting me know about the place in Fort Collins. It is a bit of a drive, but if we are up that way we will stop in.


 
Just think of 3 pouting kidlettes when thier Daddy said, "No!" and ended up taking them there anyway.  I'm not sure it's still there, it's on old Highway 287.


----------



## ladycook6 (Mar 24, 2011)

One of my favourite restaurant chains in Canada is called Cora. They have amazing breakfast and lunch. I highly recommend it!
I am also a huge fan of Olive Garden!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 24, 2011)

Thinking of breakfast places in Canada, we have a small chain here in Quebec called Eggsquise. Truly great breakfast, excellent service, bottomless coffee cup, lots of yummy choices on the menu, including really good cretons. Not cheap.


----------

